
RC: a dialect of C that adds safe, region-based memory management (2001) - blacksqr
http://www.barnowl.org/research/rc/
======
kibwen
It looks like an important difference between RC and Rust is that RC enforces
at runtime (via reference counting) what Rust enforces at compile time via the
borrow checker.

------
nickpsecurity
It was interesting. My favorite in this category is SoftBound + CETS given its
stronger protections:

[http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~santosh.nagarakatte/softbound/](http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~santosh.nagarakatte/softbound/)

Also integrates with LLVM and has a hardware-accelerated variant. Could be
combined with Rocket RISC-V, Gaisler SPARC, or Cambrige BERI MIPS CPU's.

------
dveeden2
Looks rather old to me

~~~
aikah
Cyclone is another interesting project that adds regions to C (and much much
more )

[https://cyclone.thelanguage.org/wiki/User%20Manual/](https://cyclone.thelanguage.org/wiki/User%20Manual/)

unfortunately it doesn't look maintained anymore ,which is a pity because the
language looks fantastic. Just learned about it this year...

~~~
brohee
AFAIK Cyclone was a major inspiration for Rust, so you could say its legacy
lives on.

[https://twitter.com/rustlang/status/528221679961399296](https://twitter.com/rustlang/status/528221679961399296)

